# Don't count on your locals in a storm



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

We found out the hard way that if you lose your sat feed due to a storm or other technical reasons you will not maintain your locals in HD if you are using an OTA antenna. Yeah, sucks doesn't it? Especially, if you have a TV that does not have a built in tuner.

Dish needs to fix this bug (problem). We lost sat. feed and were able to still view the locals (only HD) for a while. That is until either the 722 does a guide update or the power is lost. At that time, it tries to establish sat. connection. If there is no sat connection the DVR just becomes a brick. Locals cannot be viewed, channels cannot be scanned. The message says that the feature is not available. What a load of CRAP!!!!, the friggin channels have already been stored on the frickin' hard drive for cryin' out friggin loud!!!!

If it cannot establish sat connection then if there is an OTA antenna connected, those channels should be viewable.

Our situation is a bit unique and we will not be able to connect to the sats. until Sunday. Our apartment building is having the roof repaired and I had to move our dish sled. But, the above experience is what you should expect if you are in a bad storm and lose connection for an extended period of time AND you loose power, which forces the DVR to do a hard boot.

Yeah, I'm pretty friggin pissed right now.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> We found out the hard way that if you loose your sat feed due to a storm or other technical reasons you will not maintain your locals in HD if you are using an OTA antenna. Yeah, sucks doesn't it? Especially, if you have a TV that does not have a built in tuner.
> 
> Dish needs to fix this bug (problem). We lost sat. feed and were able to still view the locals (only HD) for a while. That is until either the 722 does a guide update or the power is lost. At that time, it tries to establish sat. connection. If there is no sat connection the DVR just becomes a brick. Locals cannot be viewed, channels cannot be scanned. The message says that the feature is not available. What a load of CRAP!!!!, the friggin channels have already been stored on the frickin' hard drive for cryin' out friggin loud!!!!
> 
> ...


I split my OTA antenna cable and have it running into my 722 and into a tuner
independent of my Dish system (a Sony HDD 500). So I can record OTA on my
722 and Sony HDD 500 simultaneously. But as you say, the sub has to
have a TV or some other device with an OTA tuner.


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

Usually when I loose the SAT feed due to a storm and I need to go to my local I just click on Menu and then click Guide and from there you can select which Local channel you want. 

Did you try hitting any of the remote buttons when you lost the SAT signal?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

bongohawk said:


> Usually when I loose the SAT feed due to a storm and I need to go to my local I just click on Menu and then click Guide and from there you can select which Local channel you want.


Yep that works.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

bongohawk said:


> Usually when I loose the SAT feed due to a storm and I need to go to my local I just click on Menu and then click Guide and from there you can select which Local channel you want.
> 
> Did you try hitting any of the remote buttons when you lost the SAT signal?


good to know. thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I do it all the time, during storms... As said above, even when the "acquiring sat" popup is there... you can get into the menu, and to the EPG, then to a local channel OTA... then once there you can manually type OTA channels and change to them after that.


----------



## Barrysb (Jul 16, 2004)

It's been a long time since we've had a rain fade in this area, but I swear last time the satellite feed was knocked out, I still had OTA reception out of my 622.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't think you guys read all of my post. You're missing a couple of pertinent details of the scenario.

When our sat feed went off line, I _was_ able to watch the locals [HD] for about 45 minutes. I even set up a favorite list of just the locals. But, then it all went to crap [in the details you guys overlooked]. This is an extended period of time, not just a 10 minute blow by storm.

Disconnect your sat feed(s) and then hard boot you DVR. You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

is this only with the 722? with those big storms in chicago a few weeks back, i had no problem watching locals ota - and this was for a couple of hours...

EDIT - i have a 622


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> I don't think you guys read all of my post. You're missing a couple of pertinent details of the scenario.
> 
> When our sat feed went off line, I _was_ able to watch the locals [HD] for about 45 minutes. I even set up a favorite list of just the locals. But, then it all went to crap [in the details you guys overlooked]. This is an extended period of time, not just a 10 minute blow by storm.
> 
> Disconnect your sat feed(s) and then hard boot you DVR. You'll see what I'm talking about.


I'm really surprised that it stopped working after an hour, like others I have watched OTA for hours while the SAT feed was out. I was going to say that preventing the DVR from rebooting after the switch/LNB feed is removed would be a good idea but if it croaked on it's own that's no help.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm hoping there is a slim chance that I can set the dish back up tomorrow. Hopefully, this won't be too much of an ordeal. The dish is on a large sled that the technician placed in a corner. The only issue I can foresee is how the strength meter is "modified" and communicating back and forth with the wife trying to get back in the sweet spot. I have never set up a dish before, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> I don't think you guys read all of my post. You're missing a couple of pertinent details of the scenario.
> 
> When our sat feed went off line, I _was_ able to watch the locals [HD] for about 45 minutes. I even set up a favorite list of just the locals. But, then it all went to crap [in the details you guys overlooked]. This is an extended period of time, not just a 10 minute blow by storm.
> 
> Disconnect your sat feed(s) and then hard boot you DVR. You'll see what I'm talking about.


Did you try pressing the Menu button on your remote when it was searching for the satellite signal? A couple of us have said that is what we do... when my receiver is searching for satellite in that scenario, I can hit menu then go to the EPG from the menu and then go to my OTA from there.

I've done it several times when a big black cloud storm was overhead for more than 10 minutes and I wanted to watch some TV in the meantime.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Everyone be safe. Watch out for tornadoes.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Did you try pressing the Menu button on your remote when it was searching for the satellite signal? A couple of us have said that is what we do... when my receiver is searching for satellite in that scenario, I can hit menu then go to the EPG from the menu and then go to my OTA from there.
> 
> I've done it several times when a big black cloud storm was overhead for more than 10 minutes and I wanted to watch some TV in the meantime.


When I hit Guide in any sort of way, through Menu or even by the button, I get the same error message when I try to even go to the Local Channels menu: "Unable to access the feature at this time. Data not available. OK". I can access some Menu functions, but nothing that, apparently, needs to be connected to the satellites, such as Customer Service.

I'm tellin' ya, *disconnect your cable from the rear and power the box off. As I said, I was able to watch the locals (only HD) for 45 minutes after the sat feed was disconnected*. When it tried to do a guide update it went all stupid.

I don't even have the time or date. Why? Because there is no connection to the satellite.

What I am saying is if there is no connection to the satellite and an OTA antenna has been connected, the tuner for the OTA should just pass through (and not just for a short amount of time) despite the loss of sat signal.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> Disconnect your sat feed(s) and then hard boot you DVR. You'll see what I'm talking about.


OK, I just tried the experiment suggested on my 622. First, I disconnected the satellite cable. While the receiver was searching for the sats, I was able to select Menu->Program Guide, choose OTA locals from the guide and watch live TV.

Next, I removed A/C power from the receiver for about 5 minutes, then plugged it back in. This time, while it is searching for the sats, I got the error message that davethestalker described above when I try to access the guide. It's error 024 and I can't watch live TV from the OTA antenna. There's definitely a problem here.

I guess that I've never run into this before. I have had rain fade (more like thunderstorm fade) where the sat was unavailable and the OTA still worked, but I guess I never had a power outage at the same time. Also, when the sat is out, I usually watch recorded programs from the DVR.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks ZLens for trying the experiment. Would you mind calling Tech Support to report this problem? Hopefully, we can get a fix. I was beginning to think it was related only to the 722.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> Thanks ZLens for trying the experiment. Would you mind calling Tech Support to report this problem? Hopefully, we can get a fix. I was beginning to think it was related only to the 722.


Good luck with that. I don't think it's a problem.
If that experiment had worked, then you could watch OTA with a De-activated receiver. Charlie wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Dish should fix this for public safety reasons. If a hurricane or severe winds knock out power and mis-align dishes, people can't view their ota local stations when the power is restored. Whenever the sat signal is lost, you should just be able to hit the guide button and select your ota locals.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

First, if the potential loss of locals via sat and/or OTA is a major concern for you,
consider getting basic or lifeline cable (if available in your area) as a back-up.

Second, if you already have cable with an stb, split your incoming cable, running 
one side to the cable stb and the other directly to your tv's antenna/cable input.

Third, it's lose, not "loose" as in "You'll lose your pants if your belt is loose." :lol:


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick said:


> First, if the potential loss of locals via sat and/or OTA is a major concern for you,
> consider getting basic or lifeline cable (if available in your area) as a back-up.
> 
> Second, if you already have cable with an stb, split your incoming cable, running
> ...


First, was I asking for corrections to my spelLink? NO, so Y are you commenting on that? Is it because you don't have anything productive to say that has not already ben sed? Seems that way to me.

Second, I'm not going to pay the cable company anything. That's kinda dumb when I'm against what cable does to people. To suggest a Dish subscriber bow down before the almighty cable company is asinine and defeats the purpose of encouraging people to leave cable in the first place. Besides, cable is still dependent on a line. OTA signals are not dependent on anything other that electricity and the ability for the television stations to send the signals and for me to receive those signals.

Third, I am paying for television service. If, because of a storm of other technical reason, there is an interruption in service the converter box that is capable of handling OTA signals and already has them stored in it's system, it should continue to give to do so.

It kinda says that the fragile system is not dependable.

Fourth, if you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything at all. A message board veteran such as yourself should already know that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can understand the frustration... but technically speaking you aren't paying for OTA, so it is hard to complain to Dish when your OTA is out. Probably worth having a backup OTA receiver (or tuner in your TV built-in) for those kinds of emergency situations.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

why not just plug the OTA cable into the back of the TV is such cases?


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> why not just plug the OTA cable into the back of the TV is such cases?


Not all TVs have a tuner, either HD nor SD. Some people use a monitor for viewing. As well, I have read in other posts around here regarding HD locals. some people live in areas where an OTA antenna is useless. In their cases, they would be down completely.

Now, my TV does have a tuner, in fact both SD and HD. The 722 actually does a better job at processing HD signals than the TV's tuner does. The signals are generally 20% stronger with the 722. However, I am not going to overlook this issue.

Yes, HDME, I am paying for a DVR that is capable of processing OTA signals and it should do so unless there is no OTA signal available. On top of that, the 722 does not give SD OTA channels. I'm sure if you were in the same situation, you'd be a bit ticked.

The comment that SSmith10 made kinda brings closure to this whole event and is probably the ultimate reason why this situation exists.

It could be worse though. With Concast, when you lose connection to your DVR, it is literally a brick. You cannot watch anything on the DVR, all you get is a blue screen of death saying something along the lines of there is no connection.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> ...some people live in areas where an OTA antenna is useless. In their cases, they would be down completely.


That would be a completely different conversation, as people who cannot receive OTA via antenna would never have OTA whether their Dish receiver worked or not... again, not a Dish problem if you cannot receive OTA in this kind of scenario.



davethestalker said:


> Yes, HDME, I am paying for a DVR that is capable of processing OTA signals and it should do so unless there is no OTA signal available. On top of that, the 722 does not give SD OTA channels. I'm sure if you were in the same situation, you'd be a bit ticked.


It is probably debatable whether or not you are paying for OTA on the Dish receiver. I think Dish looks at it as a "freebie" that they put an OTA tuner in the box. Fact is, they don't have to do that... and could just stop doing it for future boxes if they wanted.

I do understand your frustration, and am not saying you don't have a right to complain. Certainly the box should be capable of providing OTA without a satellite connection. I know for a fact that my Dish 6000u receiver will work for OTA without being connected at all to the satellite... but I tested your situation myself and turns out we were both right. In temporary loss of signal you can still watch OTA... but if you lose power and it drops all the way back to the power-up checking for signal routine then you can't get to OTA as it says "not available" for the feature.

Not sure if this is an intended restriction by Dish or an unintended consequence of some other feature implementation... so it would be worth asking Dish to find out.

As for being ticked, though... I don't get mad at that sort of thing. I can find other stuff to do instead of watching TV if I'm unable due to a storm overhead or a power outage. Actually it is a welcome break sometimes.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> It could be worse though. With Concast, when you lose connection to your DVR, it is literally a brick. You cannot watch anything on the DVR, all you get is a blue screen of death saying something along the lines of there is no connection.


It is the same with Charter, my previous provider. It is that way with all cable companies as they all use the same couple of manufacturers for STBs.

BTW, your best bet for reliable storm information is a radio... I have a "crank" radio that doesn't need electric or batteries to operate.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I guess some of us in milder climates just don't have any experience with the level of storms you are describing. With a lot of the new network shows, they have started putting them online for free. I used that feature last year one time when I had a timer conflict and missed an episode of Prison Break. Not as good as watching in HD but it at least allows you to keep up with the series. Not a lot of help for sporting events. 

..Doyle


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Had this problem this morning. Had about 8 inches of snow last night, so LNB was completely covered. Had the Loss of Signal message this morning. Tried everything on remote, on with Dish for 45 minutes, they suggest rewiring the OTA antenna direct to TV. Rubbish! I got the 722 so I had an OTA tuner. I think the rest of you don't have the problem with rainfade since there is still a transponder or two (Dish made it sound like ANY signal will allow the box to work OTA).

Since the 722 is my only tuner, what if I need to check for school closings in the morning, etc. . What if there was a tornado that ripped the Dish off - I would be SOL without local warning info. 

This is a bug that CAN be fixed if they wanted to - I think we should mention the "homeland security" implications of signal loss, maybe that would give incentive to fix it. And what about the $40 coupon we can get for digital OTA tuners - Echostar is on the list of approved manufacturers, I wonder what they will do for those boxes, maybe you need a valid phone line to receive OTA


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ClaudeR said:


> Had this problem this morning. Had about 8 inches of snow last night, so LNB was completely covered. Had the Loss of Signal message this morning. Tried everything on remote, on with Dish for 45 minutes, they suggest rewiring the OTA antenna direct to TV. Rubbish! I got the 722 so I had an OTA tuner. I think the rest of you don't have the problem with rainfade since there is still a transponder or two (Dish made it sound like ANY signal will allow the box to work OTA).
> 
> Since the 722 is my only tuner, what if I need to check for school closings in the morning, etc. . What if there was a tornado that ripped the Dish off - I would be SOL without local warning info.
> 
> This is a bug that CAN be fixed if they wanted to - I think we should mention the "homeland security" implications of signal loss, maybe that would give incentive to fix it. And what about the $40 coupon we can get for digital OTA tuners - Echostar is on the list of approved manufacturers, I wonder what they will do for those boxes, maybe you need a valid phone line to receive OTA


If you have tornado rip the dish off You gonna be having more problems than just losing OTA. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

ClaudeR said:


> Had this problem this morning. Had about 8 inches of snow last night, so LNB was completely covered. Had the Loss of Signal message this morning.


I suspect that your outage was for more then a short amount of time, thus you lost the signal via the STB. You can hook the antenna to your TV instead of going thru the STB.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I bought myself one of those weather radios for dire emergencies. I got a Tornado Warning on Wednesday as part of a statewide test. There is always radio and the internet for school closings.

It looks like you lost signal before the reboot last night. It would be nice if the OTA would work without satellite signal for EPG after a reboot (or switch check) but the primary use of DISH's satellite receivers is, oddly enough, to receive satellite signals.

This is totally unrelated to EchoStar's $40 receiver ... which per design _is_ for OTA digital signals.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

davethestalker said:


> We found out the hard way that if you lose your sat feed due to a storm or other technical reasons you will not maintain your locals in HD if you are using an OTA antenna. Yeah, sucks doesn't it? Especially, if you have a TV that does not have a built in tuner.
> 
> Dish needs to fix this bug (problem). We lost sat. feed and were able to still view the locals (only HD) for a while. That is until either the 722 does a guide update or the power is lost. At that time, it tries to establish sat. connection. If there is no sat connection the DVR just becomes a brick. Locals cannot be viewed, channels cannot be scanned. The message says that the feature is not available. What a load of CRAP!!!!, the friggin channels have already been stored on the frickin' hard drive for cryin' out friggin loud!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't if it's necessary to get so upset. First and foremost, the unit will work (622/722/942) OTA when there is a signal outage due to storms. I have an unsubbed 942 where this works and my 622 (subbed) works perfectly also. What is the key? Leave the satellite lines connected to the dish. There is no reason really for a subscriber to disconnect any of the lines from the switch or dish to the receiver. It must detect the dishpro lnb. If it does not detect the dishpro lnb (which has a unique serial number which you cannot see) it will not allow the OTA to come through. They do not want folks to procure their receivers to use only for OTA. Now if a storm comes through and blocks your satellite signal, the receiver can still detect the existence of the lnb and operate the OTA feature. Works all the time.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Mr-Rick said:


> Wow, I don't if it's necessary to get so upset. First and foremost, the unit will work (622/722/942) OTA when there is a signal outage due to storms. I have an unsubbed 942 where this works and my 622 (subbed) works perfectly also. What is the key? Leave the satellite lines connected to the dish. There is no reason really for a subscriber to disconnect any of the lines from the switch or dish to the receiver. It must detect the dishpro lnb. If it does not detect the dishpro lnb (which has a unique serial number which you cannot see) it will not allow the OTA to come through. They do not want folks to procure their receivers to use only for OTA. Now if a storm comes through and blocks your satellite signal, the receiver can still detect the existence of the lnb and operate the OTA feature. Works all the time.


With all due respect RICK, this thread is VERY old. And I think you missed out on the curx of the unique situation.

Is your dish mounted to your roof, side of the house, lawn, tree, or wherever? If you have to get your roof done, the dish will need to be moved. If you are getting your siding done, the dish will need to be moved. Digging up the lawn to get at underground lines means your dish will be moved. Tree gets ripped to shreads in the storm, the dish will go down.

Please James, read the first post again. Get a grasp on the situation. Try to apply it to a 1 hour or 8 hour severe storm in which the dish loses connection to the birds in space.

So, you're telling me I'm a dipstick because our roof had to be done and the dish had to be moved, which caused a loss of connection after a bit of time. What if, James, your dish takes a lightning hit and it goes down. Would you not want to watch your locals OTA and still be able to record your daily shows that are on network television?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> Wow, I don't if it's necessary to get so upset. First and foremost, the unit will work (622/722/942) OTA when there is a signal outage due to storms. I have an unsubbed 942 where this works and my 622 (subbed) works perfectly also. What is the key? Leave the satellite lines connected to the dish. There is no reason really for a subscriber to disconnect any of the lines from the switch or dish to the receiver. It must detect the dishpro lnb. If it does not detect the dishpro lnb (which has a unique serial number which you cannot see) it will not allow the OTA to come through. They do not want folks to procure their receivers to use only for OTA. Now if a storm comes through and blocks your satellite signal, the receiver can still detect the existence of the lnb and operate the OTA feature. Works all the time.


No, it most certainly DOESN'T work all the time. It doesn't have anything whatsoever to do with detecting a dishpro LNB - that would sure be tough of the people still using Legacy switches.

Leave your receiver connected to the switch/LNB watching say, channel 101. Now take a length of aluminum foil to block all your LNBs so the receiver gets no signal. On my unsub'd 942, I can hit DVR and pick something from the list, Browse (cursor right) and enter 01001 to get back to OTA but there are LOTS of times when you won't ever be able to select an OTA channel again. Push and hold Reset or run a Check Switch while the LNBs are covered with foil, and it is nearly impossible to watch OTA again.

The receiver needs to get a valid signal from the sat, not just be connected to an LNB. If the last thing you watched before losing the sat signal was OTA, it is pretty easy to continue watching. It isn't hard at all to simulate a loss of signal with foil and not be able to get anything OTA (other than Attention 015, signal lost).


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

CABill said:


> Now take a length of aluminum foil to block all your LNBs so the receiver gets no signal.


Foil or 8" of snow overnight, reciever reboots at 3am, no signal, and NO tv.  :eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Please James, read the first post again. Get a grasp on the situation. Try to apply it to a 1 hour or 8 hour severe storm in which the dish loses connection to the birds in space.


Well, DAVE, try not to be so personal. Discuss the issues, don't take issue with the people in the thread.

Perhaps it is my fault for not locking a five month old thread before Claude could awaken it ... but my response is to where the thread is TODAY. Not to your personal irritation back in September.

But if you're going to get nasty about it, perhaps I should withdraw my support of fixing this problem? Didn't you see that?


> It would be nice if the OTA would work without satellite signal for EPG after a reboot (or switch check) but the primary use of DISH's satellite receivers is, oddly enough, to receive satellite signals.


I want DISH to fix the problem ... I just understand that the main thing is the main thing ... satellite reception. They should add "OTA reception without satellite reception" as one of the many many many "feature requests" that have been submitted - but I don't see it as being a high priority.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> I don't think you guys read all of my post. You're missing a couple of pertinent details of the scenario.
> 
> When our sat feed went off line, I _was_ able to watch the locals [HD] for about 45 minutes. I even set up a favorite list of just the locals. But, then it all went to crap [in the details you guys overlooked]. This is an extended period of time, not just a 10 minute blow by storm.
> 
> Disconnect your sat feed(s) and then hard boot you DVR. You'll see what I'm talking about.


Let's see: I took my rg6 off my 622 for a day or two, and hooked it to my old 501 to dvd some dvr stuff.
Went back to 622 'acquiring sat signal' = of courcse(no coax)
menu , guide, local OTA - works for me

fred


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

fredinva said:


> Let's see: I took my rg6 off my 622 for a day or two, and hooked it to my old 501 to dvd some dvr stuff.
> Went back to 622 'acquiring sat signal' = of courcse(no coax)
> menu , guide, local OTA - works for me
> 
> fred


Did you disconnect power to your 622?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the moral of this story is not to expect a piece of sattilite reception equipment to function properly unless you can get sattilite signals. If you want only OTA reliably, purchase an OTA receiver if your television does not have one built in.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have my OTA signal split between my 622 and the input on my TV. I've never had a problem switching the input on my TV to Antenna and watching locals. The PQ is also much better using the tuner in my TV.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> Well, DAVE, try not to be so personal. Discuss the issues, don't take issue with the people in the thread.
> 
> Perhaps it is my fault for not locking a five month old thread before Claude could awaken it ... but my response is to where the thread is TODAY. Not to your personal irritation back in September.
> 
> ...


James, my reply was not meant to be aimed at you at all. As you can see by how I began my reply, with Rick's name. You being a mod, I hope you can see what my post was before I edited it.

Why did I mention your name? In the email notifier I got, it said that you had replied and I used the link. The link took me to Rick's reply though. When I had submitted my reply, I noticed that it was not you that I was replying to, but Rick. So, I went back and changed James to Rick in the first instance of the name. I failed to edit your name to his in the second instance though.

For that I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> I think the moral of this story is not to expect a piece of sattilite reception equipment to function properly unless you can get sattilite signals. If you want only OTA reliably, purchase an OTA receiver if your television does not have one built in.


I think this is the key point for this thread!

OTA features are really cool, especially the ability to DVR from OTA, but I can hardly blame Dish if a storm takes out the satellite reception and I don't have a backup way to get OTA for myself.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

bigshew said:


> Did you disconnect power to your 622?


Nah, why would I unplug the 622. The power strip had an opening for the 501.

fred


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I think this is the key point for this thread!
> 
> OTA features are really cool, especially the ability to DVR from OTA, but I can hardly blame Dish if a storm takes out the satellite reception and I don't have a backup way to get OTA for myself.


Does this mean I can no longer get mad at DISH when a storm blocks out my satellite feed _and _my view of Venus?

I was ready to fire up my Pu-36 Space Modulatooooor.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

fredinva said:


> Let's see: I took my rg6 off my 622 for a day or two, and hooked it to my old 501 to dvd some dvr stuff.
> Went back to 622 'acquiring sat signal' = of courcse(no coax)
> menu , guide, local OTA - works for me
> 
> fred


Yep, mine works too...


----------

